# Mystery flower Ebb-n-Flowwww



## Budders Keeper (Sep 4, 2012)

Howdy. Don't know what these are except "I know there is purple in it, all of them were purple crosses". Hey, that's it's name now.. "purple cross". 

Anyhow, buddy got all his plants mixed up by babysitter when he was on vacation. He gave me a teen which I grew out and cloned. These are the babies. 

They have been vegging for 3 weeks. 400ppm bumped up to 600 first week. 800 second week, 1200 third week. Flipped lights today and bumped to 1450 since they were taking nutes well.














Oh yeah,GH3,, week 1 = 1-2-3/B-M-G
                      week 2 =  same
                      week 3 = 1-1-1 
                      week 4 = 3-2-1/B-M-G
                      1 part botanicare cal/mag added with nutes each week.

Advice and comments always appreciated.  Smoke up!

pic taken with lights out, that's why they a little droopy.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 11, 2012)

:icon_smile: 

Hello , well it's been about a week since last pics and they seem to be filling out nicely.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 12, 2012)

THIS... is going to be a jungle. Girls are just exploding since I flipped. Technically I guess they vegged four weeks. I had them under flo's for a week after they rooted and then moved them to the buckets for 3 weeks, 1k HPS standard bulb.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

*Budders-*
I can totally empathize.  Getting so I can't walk into my tent without bumping into somebody.  I'm half way through flowering. 
Someone told me everything is fine "I can still see the floor"!  
So as my girls cozy up to each other, I'm focusing on keeping airflow and light going strong and hoping for the best.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello, Thanks HF!

Ha tasty, I had to crawl in there last night and raise the fan you see in bottom pic. It's a wall mount so I had anchor new screws for the bracket and all that. Fun stuff. 

Started trimming out bottom 1/4-1/3 of the girls. I have 4 more to go tonight and I'll get a pic of the bottoms.

If everything works out right I shouldn't "see the floor" for the last 5 weeks!

Smoke up.. BK


----------



## tastyness (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing that!
I've got two that will finish way before the others so that should work out well.
How long are you going to keep vegging them for?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 15, 2012)

> They have been vegging for 3 weeks. 400ppm bumped up to 600 first week. 800 second week, 1200 third week. Flipped lights today and bumped to 1450 since they were taking nutes well.


That was on the forth. I vegged for 4 weeks total and they have been flowering since the 4th.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 15, 2012)

You got balls putting a unknown/sure thing in all those buckets? What if it turns out just, ok????


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 15, 2012)

Everything I've gotten from dude over the years has been good so far. He named a bunch of strains it could be and they all sounded good. I like surprises, too. 

Most of all, I wanted to name a strain and all that breeding stuff is too much work!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 18, 2012)

:holysheep:  Yup, they're blowing up. If I can just hold on for about 6 more weeks I may get something out of this. 

Seems it will be a 7-8 week strain judging by development at 2 weeks(now). 

Res was getting a little swampy smelling so I changed it out(first time since clones were put in) and brewed some Heisenberg Tea which I added the next day to take care of any bacteria/fungas. H-tea works so much better than H2O2 or clorine it's ridiculas. Res is now back to that nice earthy smell.

Long story longer...In the one pic of the bottom you can see how I use cages. I cut the cages down one side so I can wait til plants are 18in bushes to put cages on, which enables me to keep light closer at start without cage interference. Next I simply "wrap" cage around plant and bungee open side together. This method came about after I dealt with a nightmare of trying to get intact cages on 2 ft wide plants.

Oh yeah, I fogged them with Dr. Doom at 10 days into flower. The day of the flip they got blasted with "fruit tree spray" which is hydrophobic extract of neem+pyrethin.

Smoke up..   BK


----------



## cubby (Sep 18, 2012)

They're looking great *Budders*, what can you tell me about this "fruit tree spray"?


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 18, 2012)

I like surprises too! Make sure to post final good pics!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 18, 2012)

Howdy,
Thanks cubby. I get it at Lowes. I think it's 15 bucks for 16oz. 1oz per gallon. It says use upto harvest on it but obviously that's just for fruit.

NC, I will make sure to post good final pics this time.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 24, 2012)

Moving right along. Keeping ppm's 1500-1600 now. Started adding florolicious plus, and liquid KoolBloom. Taking nutes like a champ. Tips aren't even burnt which really makes me want to give them more, but holding off since everything is staying green.

Fighting Rh which is normal for me at this point(55-65). The girls are drinking about 2-3 gallons a day total, which is just about what I'm emptying from Dehueys...Hmmmm. Fired up the sulfur burner for a bit just in case "it's" coming.  

They are starting to put on triches now so next weeks pics there should be a little more to look at.

Thanks for stopping by, smoke up............. BK


----------



## tastyness (Sep 24, 2012)

Budders-
WOW!!!

Are you use the water from your dehumidifiers to feed plants? Have you been doing that for a while? Or are you saying that you are taking the same amount out of the dehueys that you are feeding them each day?  Sorry to be having a blond moment- but my humidity gets into that range sometimes as well.  However since I switched to a different carbon filter - I'm down to 50% and 52% after feeding. I always wondered if I reuse that water- but kept forgetting to ask. 

My guess is that what I pull out of the air (very clean where I live) is better than chlorinated water left to sit out for 24 hours or more.  But I there is some mold that could be nearby and that would be bad.  For my current grow I'm going to stick with what I've been doing. 
 Plus I use rainwater when I can. 

Your plants look great.  Mine are really starting to yellow a bit and I'm trying not to freak out.  I realize that is really a good sign.  I'm about 20-25 days ahead of where you are now.

Green mojo for your beauties


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 24, 2012)

Howdy Tastyness. Dehuey's get dumped outside. I have used it in the past in soil, but read somewhere it's not a good idea. 

I have a 55 gal res. I'm adding 2-3 gallons a day to keep it at 30gal. Straight from the tap. I found it curious I was adding roughly the same amount of water I was taking out(dehu).

Interesting that new filter helped RH. I bet mine are very inefficiant at this point. I have a 4'' vortex fan with filter, and a 6 inch elicent with no filter(to lazy to put it on. I'm gonna take the filter off the 4in and see if that helps. I don't care about the smell, have the filters left over from when I did care.

Thanks for getting me thinking again!   BK


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn, Bud, those are some excellent well tended and beautiful Purples you got there. You obviously know exactly what you are doing. What an inspiration you are...  SMOKIN UP

Peace


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 24, 2012)

> You obviously know exactly what you are doing.


:rofl: :rofl: 

Thanks HF! I had a couple rough runs when I got this system. It does feel good now that's it's been fairly dialed in for a few. I just need to avoid the 8legged things and white fuzzy stuff(crosses fingers, lights candles and chants) for maybe 5 more weeks.

Speaking of (writing about??) harvest time, I'm thinking about doing the 2 stage harvest this time and see if it makes much difference on the lowers. I guess it depends on how tall they end up getting. I cut the bottom 1/4-1/3 out of all but 1, and all the little growth against the main stalk up to the first "topping".



> SMOKIN UP


Heading out back to do the same!


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah. Take that filter off. I do it when I need maximum air pull for when its warmer out and/if my humidity sits about 55%.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 24, 2012)

Smoke up............. BK


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,

Changed out res, left the "grow" out.  Now it's just GH micro/bloom, Botanicare cal-mag+, liquid kool bloom, and florolicious+.

Whipped up a fresh batch of H-tea as well. I added 30ml of "GO" biothrive bloom to my 4 gallon batch. Only because I already had it and it needs to be used. It does have cane sugar in it so that will help with the bennies in the tea hopefully.

Pics coming when lights come on.

Smoke up............. BK


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 1, 2012)

Pics before lights come on!! Turn timer off and have a photo session, then lights on


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 1, 2012)

Crappy camera, shaky old hands holding light and camera..but here they are:































That's how you pack a 5X5.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure what order they are in so..

Old down comforter insulating barrel..works killer.

Somewhat neglected mom.

Airpump for tea and res

disconnected filters and 6in exhaust from top of room.

4in exhaust from hood

220 converted from dryer plug.

tri-meter

I think that covers it.

OK NC, I exposed my hillbilly set up for you. And my ballast heard your request apparently...it's dead.

Smoke up...BK


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 2, 2012)

HPS didn't come on so looks like it's t-5's for the night..er..day. Figured I'd take advantage and get better pics for you.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice! Your saying your ballast is ca-pute?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Either that or my backup bulb is no good. Ballast comes on and buzzes.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Ballast. My hydrostoreguy replaced something in it and had it working in about 15 minutes. No charge. Picked up a Ushio bulb while I was there and off I went.

Now all I need to do is trade out lights again without disturbing a room full of plants.

Smoke it..      BK


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice grow!! Cant wait to see them at there finest!!   GROW GREEN


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Howdy, thanks for the kind words Johnny. Nice to see you 'round the shop.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## cubby (Oct 6, 2012)

That's what I call a well decorated room!!! 
Sending major mojo, good luck Budders.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks cubby. Almost 5 weeks in now. Looking like they may be ready around 7 weeks.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking very nice Budders, and good to see you again. Used to be P Jennings over here a couple years ago, perhaps you remember me, maybe not. In any event, you'd be a good fit in a thread we have called the Bucket Brigade. All EBB bucket system guys sharing notes to improve the setups. 

What kind of food r u using now a days?

Sup Cubby!

PJ


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 7, 2012)

Peter! Of course I remember you. You helped me out a few times. 



> What kind of food r u using now a days?


Mostly crunchberries and cinnamon rolls with occasional milkshakes. OH, for the plant.
GH3 which I just started leaving "grow"out of the mix this week(5).
liquid koolbloom, just started adding some dry KB(wk5).
Florolicious+.. since wk2
Compost tea to keep the slime away...since the first root popped outta the cube.
I have also been brewing 1ml per gal. of GO biothrive bloom in with tea.

Bucket brigade,huh? I'll have to bounce over there, sounds like a great place for a bucket guy to learn sumpin'.

Good to see you on the boards, Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 11, 2012)

...and the next round of clones cut 2 days ago. Strain buddy created ...Purple ranch.


----------



## cubby (Oct 11, 2012)

:aok: You're deffinitely making the space count. Grow looks great


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks cubby. I've been having to do maintenance laying under the canopy. My wife almost had to pull me out by my feet a couple times when I stayed twisted up in there too long. I even had too raise the wall mount fan you see by crawling under canopy to back of the room.

It's a nice place for a nap though!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow- I'm inspired.  I love how your set up allows you to use every bit of the space.  
I can clearly see the advantages of having more equal strains in the tent at the same time.  

*Green mojo* - looking waaay sweet


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you Tasty! I ran a 2X4 flood table in there for a few years before I decided to max out the space. I like it much better now even though it is more difficult to get to plants.

Starting to get excited for the harvest now. Looks like it will be at 8 weeks. Depending on how far along the clones are, I may chop all the top buds and let the "underbuds" go another week.

Smoke up.............  BK


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 23, 2012)

Howdy, got some new info. My buddy came by that gave me the clone that became a mom that was unknown due to mixup. Now that we are 7 weeks in he was able to identify the strain. It is GDP X AK47. He suspected this when he gave them to me but ultimately said he really didn't know.

Looks like they may not be ready at 8 weeks either. I haven't checked trich's yet but most of the pistils are white and buds seem to still be getting bigger. So big in fact that I have had to star tying them up even with the cages.

Smoke up...   BK.


----------

